# What Hangsen flavours did you get?



## Friep (11/9/17)

What hs flavours did you get? 
Whats your initial thoughts?

Good Evening
Has anyone mixed hangsen mang before?
Mixed a tester at 5% now the concentrate smells like cap sweet lychee and also tastes like it...
Any feedback on the smell or taste would be appreciated.
Will let it steep and see if the lychee changes to a mango...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

Re visited my stash smell is close to cap sweet lychee but not the same. Taste is sweeter than cap sweet lychee but lets see what a few days rest does...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/9/17)

5% is quite high for HS. Reddit flavour testers tend to go 1-3% on HS fruits so it might have gone a bit perfumey on you. That is the first quality I associate with lychee. If it doesn't come right, maybe try adding more base to bring the % down and see if that changes anything?

I haven't found much on HS Mango. Someone was shilling it as the most realistic mango ever, and ID10-T was naturally excited as the resident mango fundi on Reddit. He said he was going to order and test it and then we never heard anything, and he hasn't used it in any of his mango recipes. So I'm guessing he wasn't blown away by HS. But it does seem to be a solid mango according to others.

Vurve was speaking highly of HS Blueberry earlier, Manson and Cheeba both rate HS Banana as their fave banana, and ConcreteRiver had good things to say about HS Green Orange and Apple Mix. So their fruit flavours seem to be generally excellent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

RichJB said:


> 5% is quite high for HS. Reddit flavour testers tend to go 1-3% on HS fruits so it might have gone a bit perfumey on you. That is the first quality I associate with lychee. If it doesn't come right, maybe try adding more base to bring the % down and see if that changes anything?
> 
> I haven't found much on HS Mango. Someone was shilling it as the most realistic mango ever, and ID10-T was naturally excited as the resident mango fundi on Reddit. He said he was going to order and test it and then we never heard anything, and he hasn't used it in any of his mango recipes. So I'm guessing he wasn't blown away by HS. But it does seem to be a solid mango according to others.
> 
> Vurve was speaking highly of HS Blueberry earlier, Manson and Cheeba both rate HS Banana as their fave banana, and ConcreteRiver had good things to say about HS Green Orange and Apple Mix. So their fruit flavours seem to be generally excellent.



Thanks @RichJB could not find anything on it ether also only saw the posts that its a authentic mango so I was realy excited about this one. I agree that I went to high also saw after some more intensive googling that the norm is 3% but will give it a rest vape some and then ad some base to it if it doesn't change. At least it's vapeable lol

Thank you for always taking the time to research something and then give a detailed reply really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

@Friep I have 2 HS Fruits = Banana and Apple Mix. The banana at 0.8% is spot in whereas the Apple Mix at 3% can probably be pushed to 4%. I would suggest that you make a few more 10ml samples, starting at 1 to find the best result - or incrementally add another % from 1 in the same bottle. 

I will publish my test results later this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Friep I have 2 HS Fruits = Banana and Apple Mix. The banana at 0.8% is spot in whereas the Apple Mix at 3% can probably be pushed to 4%. I would suggest that you make a few more 10ml samples, starting at 1 to find the best result - or incrementally add another % from 1 in the same bottle.
> 
> I will publish my test results later this week.


Thank you should start doing the 10ml test batches. I tend to be a bit optimistic and mix 30ml test batches my own fault...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

@Rude Rudi And looking forward to your feedback on the banana and apple mix. I am realy excited about the hs flavours something that I thought we would not see in SA. And there price is reasonable. Now we just need to get some medicine flower in SA...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

Friep said:


> Now we just need to get some medicine flower in SA...



It's coming...but be prepared - it is going to be VERY VERY expensive...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Can imagine that just hope its worth it...


Rude Rudi said:


> It's coming...but be prepared - it is going to be VERY VERY expensive...


 w

Why is the link only linking to you profile? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

So basically the reason why I am a bit sceptical about the mango was my bottle came oppen no plastic dropper so thought something might be wrong but seems like its more my over excitement in mixing this and getting the % wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (12/9/17)

RichJB said:


> 5% is quite high for HS. Reddit flavour testers tend to go 1-3% on HS fruits so it might have gone a bit perfumey on you. That is the first quality I associate with lychee. If it doesn't come right, maybe try adding more base to bring the % down and see if that changes anything?
> 
> I haven't found much on HS Mango. Someone was shilling it as the most realistic mango ever, and ID10-T was naturally excited as the resident mango fundi on Reddit. He said he was going to order and test it and then we never heard anything, and he hasn't used it in any of his mango recipes. So I'm guessing he wasn't blown away by HS. But it does seem to be a solid mango according to others.
> 
> Vurve was speaking highly of HS Blueberry earlier, Manson and Cheeba both rate HS Banana as their fave banana, and ConcreteRiver had good things to say about HS Green Orange and Apple Mix. So their fruit flavours seem to be generally excellent.



The Green Orange (@2%) is very muted as a single flavour SNV but it may come right after a while. The HS Blueberry is unlike any version I've ever had. It has a tart element that is mouthwateringly good on SNV. I will report back after 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

Friep said:


> Can imagine that just hope its worth it...
> w
> 
> Why is the link only linking to you profile? Lol



My bad - linked by accident. No link intended.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Patrick said:


> The Green Orange (@2%) is very muted as a single flavour SNV but it may come right after a while. The HS Blueberry is unlike any version I've ever had. It has a tart element that is mouthwateringly good on SNV. I will report back after 2 weeks.



Nice blueberry is something that I kind of gave up on but I need to get back on that some day. Also just started with orange vapes and must say inw shisha orange is awsome mixed @Rude Rudi chilled orange last night could not stop dripping it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

Friep said:


> So basically the reason why I am a bit sceptical about the mango was my bottle came oppen no plastic dropper so thought something might be wrong but seems like its more my over excitement in mixing this and getting the % wrong



Doesn't sound correct? Perhaps mail @Richio to check for you? All my HS came with droppers, sealed, etc?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Doesn't sound correct? Perhaps mail @Richio to check for you? All my HS came with droppers, sealed, etc?


Think is should do that lol just want to make sure on the smell etc only hs flavour I got with no dropper not to big of a concern...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

I changed the tread title lets see what hs flavours you got and whats your initial thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> My bad - linked by accident. No link intended.



Tried to follow that link tought it was a sneek peek or something lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

I got:
Hs mango: currently think this is going to be a sweet mango need to make 10ml testers.
Hs French vanilla ice cream: not mixed.
Hs ice cream: not mixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Doesn't sound correct? Perhaps mail @Richio to check for you? All my HS came with droppers, sealed, etc?



Mailed them and got a very quick response. 
Notes on the smell: I can confirm that it is Mango. It is based on the overseas variation of mango which has a different smell to it than a local mango (or TFA mango).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/9/17)

Friep said:


> Thank you should start doing the 10ml test batches. I tend to be a bit optimistic and mix 30ml test batches my own fault...



I like to test at a range of percentages. What makes ConcreteRiver's reviews so excellent, other than his acute palate of course, is that he gives descriptions of how the flavour registers over a wide range of percentages. If a flavour peaks at 5%, that is good to know. But it's even more useful to know what the flavour delivers at 1-3%, as that is typically the range that it will be used in a mix. I don't like using up several bottles and then throwing out most of my tester after taking notes. So I've devised a method to test at different % all in one bottle.

I mix my tester in a 25ml glass bottle and make 15ml starting at my base percentage, usually 0.5% or 1%. Let's say I start at 1%, that will be 0.15g of concentrate in 15ml of test juice. I then use a small syringe to draw off exactly 1ml of the juice and drip that. I now have 14ml of juice left which, if I've shaken the tester thoroughly to eliminate hot spots, will contain 0.14g of concentrate. Now I want to bump the strength up to 2%, double the original 1%. Simple mental arithmetic tells me that to double the potency when there is 0.14g in the bottle, I need to add another 0.14g. 

Let's say I drip 2x 1ml syringes of that to test at 2%. I had 14ml containing 0.28g of concentrate. So now I'm left with 12ml which contains 0.24g. If I now want to bump my 12ml tester up to 3%, I need to have 0.36g in the bottle. So I must add 0.36 minus 0.24 = 0.12g. And so it goes, up through the percentage range. In this way, I'm only using one bottle. Also, by the time I've tested at several %, I will have vaped most of the original 15ml and will only be tossing the dregs. I prefer that to having five or six 10ml testers at different %, of which I am only going to vape 1 or 2ml and then toss the rest.

The main drawback of this method is that adding concentrate requires re-steeping each time. However, as you're adding the same flavour to a pre-steeped mix, it homogenises much faster than a virgin mix. It does take a bit longer but rather that than having a desk full of testers, most of which I am going to ditch.

The other consideration is that, because I'm adding small amounts of concentrate each time, I'm incrementally boosting the volume of the mix slightly. To compensate, I draw off fractionally more than 1ml each time. It's not absolutely spot-on scientifically but it's close enough for testing purposes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Thank you @RichJB Will give this method a go. Think I am the most unorganized diy enthusiast out there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (14/9/17)

The 5% hs mango mix changed to mango after a day it tastes really authentic but the % is definitely too high will give some feedback when the bottle is half and I adeed some vg and pg to it then it should be 2.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------

